# Thought Its About Time I Posted A Pic



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

this was a birthday present from my dad when i was 16 i remember going to Bath and buying it with him.I have searched the net and cant find another one,i have found other chrono's but not with a bezel like this i havent had the back off but dial says 20ATM incabloc 17 jewels. i cant see any numbers or markings.i have also wondere







d about the company any info would be very interesting thanks all.


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice watch!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got a couple of Oriosa's myself, they're well made, have stainless steel cases and decent eta movements. I suspect yours has a Valjoux movement.

Yours is a cracker, you've really looked after it really well.

It looks like the Pinder bothers in Sheffield own them (or have owned them at some stage in the past) http://www.pinder.co.uk/history


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch comes from a decent maker of the day who used decent movements in their watches but like lots of them they disappeared with the introduction of quartz watches. I have this one from the late 1960s or early 70s.


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks boris i will take a look at pinder.

dombox thats a nice looking watch nice finish on the case to .


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't help with Oriosa history but Oriosa watches crop up quite frequently on Ebay. A quick Ebay Oriosa search throws up >20 hits including a couple of chronographs.

Your watch looks to be in very nice condition and I assume is all original, including the bracelet? It almost certainly contains the ubiquitous Valjoux 7733 movement. The Valjoux movements is becoming more and more collectible and prices are rising.

Very nice watch.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

A very nice present and it looks as if youâ€™ve cherished it. I would say it is now very collectable, not that youâ€™re likely to sell it. I guess Oriosa was one of many Swiss companies that ceased after the onslaught of quartz and maybe Pinder now just own the name.

I see you bought it in Bath, one of the best independent watch shops outside of London (Mallory) is still there and I often drool at their window!

You and Dad made a good choice!!


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

I go to mallorys everytime im in Bath,have you been in the watch room there they have loads of brands and some lovely pateks,wish i had the money to spend in there.I also go to the antique market i think its on barlett street, there is an old guy in there called pat who sales watches. Me and dad have known him for years,i remember going in there when i was 9,and when i was 16 this was where we bought the oriosa i still see him there now and at auctions.My dad has fixed watches for him aswell so my dad has known him since i was about 6 im now 35.if you havent been there you should have a look,he's a bit cheaper than mallorys !


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep I think know the antique centre you mean and also visit it, up Milsom St, over the road at the top and then up on the right. I think there were 3 people selling watches when I was there about 6 weeks ago. In the door up the steps opposite and along were most watches and among them were a couple of nice WW2 aviator watches. Is the chap you know downstairs, left after going through the door then round to the right and he's on the left? I bought my daughter a gold pendant from the lady just along from him when I was there.


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Yep I think know the antique centre you mean and also visit it, up Milsom St, over the road at the top and then up on the right. I think there were 3 people selling watches when I was there about 6 weeks ago. In the door up the steps opposite and along were most watches and among them were a couple of nice WW2 aviator watches. Is the chap you know downstairs, left after going through the door then round to the right and he's on the left? I bought my daughter a gold pendant from the lady just along from him when I was there.


yes stinch you got him ! he gets some lovely stuff, all brands last time i saw him there he had a rolex prince for Â£12,000 it was beautiful ! and one of the rarer ones.Is there anywhere else for picking up watches in southwest i might have overlooked ? im in burnham on sea.


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

Got the back off this watch last night and movement is landeron 248 chrono 17 rubies.anybody know much about landeron ?


----------

